# How do I use this for ice fishing? (Lowrance)



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I just bought a boat to duck hunt and do a little fishing out of. It came with two fish finders. A cheaper hummingbird up front and a Lowrance 4hdmi or something like that on the back. It's small, but it's color screen and has all the bells and whistles. I've seen guys use these ones for ice fishing but I hear that you need to buy some kind of kit or something? I'm not a techy guy, and I've never owned anything besides flashers for ice fishing. However I tried a Lowrance while ice fishing on Erie with a buddy last year. It was really nice. I'd like to set this one up to ice fish this year and then put it back on the boat in the spring. What do I need to do and buy? Thanks.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

If you to to lowrance and buy the portable pack for that unit it will come with a base, battery, charger, transducer, and soft side case. Working you need for around 150.00


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds easy enough. Do I have to change the settings or anything on the lowrance?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess the entire point of this is, is it easy enough that it's worth using the one I already have for ice and open water or is it enough of a pain that I would be better off buying a separate unit?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's A Lowrance Elite 4x hdi


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

rig your transducer to hang perfectly level, and find you a portable 12v battery, you dont need to buy anything else.

The transducer is the big issue. You will be pleasantly surprised at how you like a side scroller for ice fishing


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hillbilly910 said:


> rig your transducer to hang perfectly level, and find you a portable 12v battery, you dont need to buy anything else.
> 
> The transducer is the big issue. You will be pleasantly surprised at how you like a side scroller for ice fishing


Rigging the transducer to hang level takes hard to find expensive hi-tech stuff.

This system worked for me using an old Lowrance little green box.

I hope you can find the hi-tech stuff locally.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It seems like the easiest route to go is to just get an iceducer from lowrance and a 12 volt battery?


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> Rigging the transducer to hang level takes hard to find expensive hi-tech stuff.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHLSoLcj-3g


actually, thats the cheap part. Wire, zip ties, scrap lumber, heck my buddy used a flexible lamp one time...whatever it takes.

for convenience, purchase the ice fishing kit(transducer, case and battery).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since the unit is scrolling sideways(and stationary), your lure-as well as fish, "might"(probably) show up as "horizontal lines" on the chart. This is not an issue since if the fish move up and down, or you move your lure, you will see the "line" move accordingly. It is a learning thing but bottomline, you will get used to it-and flat love it! When you see the fish line move up to the lure line, get ready for the strike!!


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

here is a good video there are a few other ones that will help you with settings if you dig around a little.


----------

